
Voat needs an Angel or will be forced to shut down - mysticlabs
https://voat.co/v/announcements/1866053
======
CurryMath
I have tried voat multiples times as a reddit substitute, but every time I was
appaled at how hateful the community was.

Unrelated, but I find hosting a site like voat on Microsoft Azure very ...
strange.

~~~
djsumdog
I remember when it was first launched and I was surprised to see C# on their
Github. They could probably save cost today by running in .NET Core docker
containers, and there is an official SQL Server docker container for Linux,
but yes I agree, putting the original implementation on an MS platform was
probably not the best idea.

On your second point, yes Voat is a cesspool of hate. It's like a more
organized 4chan .. or like 4chan and Reddit had a kid that had its brains beat
out by Digg 4.0.

I still like to go through it because I think there is value listening to
those opinions and trying to understand where these people are coming from. I
also stopped using Reddit have the warrant canary removal and after the
commenting editing craziness.

Also reading all the threads about saving Voat, it's interesting how few
technical people there are (devs, sysadmins, etc.) compared to Reddit. Most of
the users commenting don't seem to understand tech stacks, development costs
or how web applications are developed.

------
buckbova
Good luck goats.

